# searching for a flats boat



## Payton (May 7, 2020)

Hey everyone, I am currently looking for a boat that meets my needs for fly fishing. Will be using it mostly on the panhandle in Florida for flats fishing. Budget between $6k and $8k. Willing to give a little on price for the right boat. Located in Alabama but willing to travel to pick it up.


----------



## MirandaJ (May 5, 2020)

I’m selling my 2020 Custom Gheenoe in central Florida if your interested. 
https://daytona.craigslist.org/boa/d/lake-monroe-custom-gheenoe-lt25/7115617300.html


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

You can also look on the *Microskiffs For Sale* Forum here on microskiff.com and keep checking until you find something you like in your price range.


----------

